

A simple yet effective way to get free PR - bensummers
http://blog.kashflow.com/2010/05/24/a-simple-yet-effective-way-to-get-free-pr/

======
bensummers
We do this. It works very well, eg:

[http://www.infoworld.com/d/developer-world/jruby-upgrade-
fea...](http://www.infoworld.com/d/developer-world/jruby-upgrade-features-
java-accommodations-438)

Journalists always ask about what you do, so make sure you have a good two-
sentence pitch ready for them.

